# Surefire C3 Serial Number Registry



## Espionage Studio

I searched for something like this on a C3, didn't find it. I am mainly curious how many of these are out there, there are surely more rare than the C2. Both of mine are HA, I have a beater that I got off the marketplace #A017614 and new in the package one which after weeks of searching the net must be the last one in the world. It is #A018756 I'm just curious if the newer ones got over 20000 or not but then again I am _unSure_ of the way Surefires serial numbers work or if they really mean much in the end.


----------



## Espionage Studio

*3 Flats:*

A000048 BK 3-Flats Crosshairs Logo sidfishez
A000571 HA-Natural 3-Flats Crosshairs Logo altermann
A000612 HA-Natural 3-Flats Crosshairs Logo sidfishez
A000765 HA-Natural 3-Flats ampdude
A000794 HA-Natural Older 3-flats Rat
A000974 BK 3-Flats sidfishez
A001389 HA-Natural Older 3-flats Espionage Studio *Sold to a lucky eBay buyer for a heck of a deal (slightly bitter about it too)
A001684 BK 3 Flats laxref
A001751 BK 3 Flats hron61
A003058 HA-Natural Older 3-Flats angelofwar
A003509 BK Older 3-Flats Rat
A004161 HA-Natural 3-Flats no patent #s jamesmtl514
A004752 3 flats HA with patent #s jamesmtl514
A004978 BK 3 Flats with patent #'s JTElectric
A005152 BK 'crosshairs' Older 3-flats Kestrel
A005700 BK 3-Flats two patent dates sidfishez
A005856 BK 3-Flats flashlight chronic
A006217 Old logo 3 flat HA uhsodium
A006929 HA-Natural 3 flats w/patent #'s lightsdog
A006983 HA-Natural Older 3-Flats Rat
A006999 HZ-Natural Old Logo 3-Flats Espionage Studio
A007432 HA-Natural Older 3-Flats Rat
A008599 HA-Natural 3-Flats ampdude
A008625 HA-Hatural 3-Flats (with patent #'s on C3 Centurion Side) Espionage Studio
A008752 HA-Natural Older 3-Flats StriderTB

--------------------------------------------------------------------

*4 Flats:*

A16749 HA 4 flats, older logo ​sidfishez
A009512 4 flats BK three pat's sidfishez
A009667 BK 4 flats JCD
A010489 4 flats BK sidfishez
A011012 BK 4-flats sidfishez
A011545 HA, 4 flats, older logo sidfishez
A015154 HA Natural 4-Flats 880arm
A016094 HA 4-flats sidfishez
A016133 HA Natural 4-Flats MBentz
A016486 BK 4-flats Repsol600rr
A016605 4 flats HA sidfishez
A016890 4 flats HA id30209
A016981 BK Newer 4-Flats jamesmtl514
A017280 BK older 4-Flats novice
A017699 HA-Natural Newer 4-Flats Flea Bag
A017860 4 flats HA sidfishez
A017929 HA-Natural Newer 4-Flats Petersen
A018073 BK Newer 4-Flats 880arm
A018411 4 flats black jamesmtl514
A018756 HA-Natural Newer 4-Flats Espionage Studio
A019311 4 flats BK sidfishez
A019448 BK 4 flats sidfishez's wife
A020166 HA 4 flats JCD
A020293 HA Natural Newer 4-Flats ampdude
A020398 HA Natural 4-flats socom1970
A020486 HA Natural 4-Flats novice
A020612 HA Natural Old Logo 4-Flats Espionage Studio
A020634 HA Natural 4-Flats AnotherADDiction
A020693 HA Natural Newer 4-Flats Kestrel
A020905 HA Natural Newer 4-Flats DocHolliday1
A021035 BK Newer 4-Flats hron61
A021365 BK Newer 4-Flats Rat
A021863 4 flats BK sidfishez
A021943 4 flats BK sidfishez's wife
A022756 BK Newer 4-Flats Principia
A023245 HA Natural Newer 4-Flats “now coated white” Rat
A023630 4 flats BK sidfishez
A023728 4 flats BK sidfishez
A023806 4 flats BK sidfishez
A023917 4 flats BK sidfishez
A024194 4 flats BK (working cutaway) sidfishez
A025029 HA Natural Newer 4-Flats JoeAsheville
A025394 HA Natural Newer 4-Flats tobrien
A025413 HA New logo ganymede
A025504 BK New Logo 4-Flats Paladin
A025537 C3-BK 4 flats New Logo Benchiew

--------------------------------------------------------------------

*4 Flats (not a 0 before serial #):*

A13757 HA-Natural 4-Flats Incoherent
A15615 BK 4-flats Illusionist
A16123 C3-BK four flats JCD
A16654 HA-Natural Newer 4-Flats Flea Bag
A17510 BK Newer 4-Flats angelofwar
A17900 BK Newer 4-Flats Mike 208
A18117 BK DUQ
A18419 BK 4-flats Repsol600rr

-----------------------------------------------------------------

*Rat & sidfishez's crazy B serial # C3:*

B62582 HA-Natural Newer 4-Flats Rat
B62626 HA-Natural Newer 4-Flats sidfishez


----------



## Paladin

I bought a black C3 when LaPoliceGear was closing them out. Don't know the s/n as the light hasn't been opened yet. It was tossed into my closet for long term storage as I already have too many "user" lights laying around.

Paladin


----------



## angelofwar

My two C3's"

Older 3-Flats HA-nat: A003058
New 4-Flats Black: A17510


----------



## Flea Bag

I'll add mine to the list:

A003058 HA-Natural Older 3-Flats (angelofwar)
A16654 HA-Natural Newer 4-Flats (Flea Bag)
A17510 Black Newer 4-Flats (angelofwar)
A017614 HA-Natural ??? (EspionageStudio)
A017699 HA-Natural Newer 4-Flats (Flea Bag)
A018756 HA-Natural ??? (EspionageStudio)


----------



## Kestrel

Good luck, even straightforward SF runs can have have pretty confusing serial #'s, and the C3's have been produced for quite a while. 

Older 3-flats -BK
A005152

4-flats -BK
A016981

4-flats -HA
A020693



Paladin said:


> I bought a black C3 when LaPoliceGear was closing them out. Don't know the s/n as the light hasn't been opened yet. It was tossed into my closet for long term storage as I already have too many "user" lights laying around.


I'm curious if these closeout C3's had the newest SF logo (very recent style, not the main/popular logo style you see the most of) - the 9P closeouts that I purchased from LAPG had the updated logo.


----------



## Espionage Studio

You guys are lucky to have the old 3-flat models! I'm quite envious indeed. I'm now down to _only_ one C3. I sold the user and opened up the new one because it deserved to be free. If either Kestrel or angleofwar could post a photo or two of those old school ones I'd be thrilled. I searched harder than I have ever searched for anything, I'd say a week of scouring web sites, calling stores and I found the last Natural HA C3 to be found by mere mortals and dropped a full $139 on it but I love it so! I'm still very curious who has the newest latest serial number, must be _someone_ with a newer one than mine?

Natural HA 4-flats
Serial# A018756


----------



## Espionage Studio

Back to 2 C3's now. Stoked to have hunted down a mint older 3-flats model, in the box! Think I might have the newer one bored now for user duty ;-)

Updated List:
A001389 HA-Natural Older 3-flats (Espionage Studio)
A003058 HA-Natural Older 3-Flats (angelofwar)
A005152 BK 'crosshairs' Older 3-flats (Kestrel)
A16654 HA-Natural Newer 4-Flats (Flea Bag)
A016981 BK Newer 4-Flats (Kestrel)
A17510 Black Newer 4-Flats (angelofwar)
A017699 HA-Natural Newer 4-Flats (Flea Bag)
A018756 HA-Natural Newer 4-Flats (Espionage Studio)
A020693 HA-Natural Newer 4-Flats (Kestrel)
A025504 Bk New Logo 4-Flats (Paladin)


----------



## Espionage Studio

I would be curious as well, did Surefire make any C3's with the updated logo?


----------



## Paladin

The C3-BK from the LaPoliceGear closeout has s/n A025504 with the new logo.

Paladin


----------



## Espionage Studio

Thanks Paladin, curiosity satisfied. What were they selling for at closeout prices?


----------



## DUQ

I have a 4 flats version with *SR# A18117* in black.


----------



## Flea Bag

Espionage Studio said:


> Back to 2 C3's now. Stoked to have hunted down a mint older 3-flats model, in the box! Think I might have the newer one bored now for user duty ;-)
> 
> Updated List:
> A001389 HA-Natural Older 3-flats (Espionage Studio)
> A003058 HA-Natural Older 3-Flats (angelofwar)
> A005152 BK 'crosshairs' Older 3-flats (Kestrel)
> A016654 HA-Natural Newer 4-Flats (Flea Bag)
> A016981 BK Newer 4-Flats (Kestrel)
> A017510 Black Newer 4-Flats (angelofwar)
> A017699 HA-Natural Newer 4-Flats (Flea Bag)
> A018756 HA-Natural Newer 4-Flats (Espionage Studio)
> A020693 HA-Natural Newer 4-Flats (Kestrel)



Although well intentioned, your list is technically not accurate... My C3's number is written as "A16654" as in there are only 5 digits and same thing with AoW's "A17510". Just goes to show that SureFire's serial numbers really are all over the place.


----------



## Espionage Studio

Tried to fix it, I like accuracy but slipped up on that.


----------



## Rat

Hey I have a few to add.

A000794 HA-Natural Older 3-flats
A003509 BK Older 3-flat
A006983 HA-Natural Older 3-Flats
A007432 HA-Natural Older 3-Flats


B62582 HA-Natural Newer 4-Flats 

[FONT=&quot] A021365 BK Newer 4-Flats [/FONT][FONT=&quot]
A023245 HA-Natural Newer 4-Flats “now coated white”[/FONT]

cheers


----------



## Mike 208

Newer 4-flats black, #A17900.


----------



## 880arm

I will add a couple, both 4 flats

A015154 HA
A018073 Black


----------



## Espionage Studio

Geeked out on the list a bit, keeping it near the top for easy access


----------



## ganymede

New logo HA A025413


----------



## Paladin

Espionage Studio said:


> Thanks Paladin, curiosity satisfied. What were they selling for at closeout prices?



When I looked for the invoice I eventually remembered I bought the *C3-BK from Midway for $54.99 on 10 June 2011*. Also found the invoice showing an E2D for $59.99 which I used as a body donor for a KL4-BK to make an all black "L4".

Paladin


----------



## Espionage Studio

Paladin, you got the crazy deal! I've had to drop about $150 for my 2 new C3's in 2012. Good score.


----------



## ampdude

I think retail was over or around $150 apiece last I checked.


----------



## Incoherent

I've a 4-flat C3-HA with A13757 for serial number.


----------



## jamesmtl514

NAT without patent #s
A004161


----------



## Principia

BK Newer 4-Flats (4 patents)
#A022756

Cheers


----------



## DUQ

DUQ said:


> I have a 4 flats version with *SR# A18117* in black.



Is mine not good enough for the list


----------



## ampdude

Send him a PM, I'm sure he'll add it.


----------



## StriderTB

I have a 3 flats HA numbered A008752.

http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v168/jma10780/sub/20121111_164115.jpg


Your image is too large and has been replaced with a link. Please resize and repost.
See Rule #3 If you post an image in your post, please downsize the image to no larger than 800 x 800 pixels. - Thanks Norm


----------



## ampdude

A000765 HA-Natural 3-Flats
A008599 HA-Natural 3-Flats

It will be interesting to establish when they transitioned from 3 flats to 4 flats. So far it appears somewhere between 8752 and 13757, that's a pretty big range though, I'm sure we can narrow it down.

And I'd like to know if your C3 has crosshairs logo. So far that seems to be inclusive to early 3 flats C3-BK lights for some reason. I don't think I've ever heard of a C3-HA light with it.


----------



## BenChiew

A025537 C3-BK 4 flats New Logo


----------



## Flea Bag

Rat said:


> Hey I have a few to add.
> 
> A000794 HA-Natural Older 3-flats
> A003509 BK Older 3-flat
> A006983 HA-Natural Older 3-Flats
> A007432 HA-Natural Older 3-Flats
> 
> 
> B62582 HA-Natural Newer 4-Flats
> 
> [FONT="] A021365 BK Newer 4-Flats [/FONT][/COLOR][FONT="]
> A023245 HA-Natural Newer 4-Flats “now coated white”[/FONT]
> 
> cheers




Wow! You've got seven? What have you got in them?

Er... Any chance you'd be willing to let-go of A006983 HA-Natural Older 3-Flats? 
Oh well... I tried!


----------



## Espionage Studio

List is updated, should be accurate and sorry if I missed anyone (DUQ) all should be good now. Been MIA for a bit, but I try to keep on this.


----------



## DRoc

Shao sold me 4 C3 bodies for a ridiculous deal a few years back...I prob made money on that one...lol 





Flea Bag said:


> Wow! You've got seven? What have you got in them?
> 
> Er... Any chance you'd be willing to let-go of A006983 HA-Natural Older 3-Flats?
> Oh well... I tried!


----------



## ampdude

Nabbed a 4 flats style C3-HA off of the marketplace from LE6920.
A020293.
I gave it a little soapy bath, dried it off, removed the lense, cleaned it and cleaned and lubed the tail threads. Then added a spair P90 from the parts bin and a couple of AW's P17500 lithium rechargeable cells, and we have all kinds of incan goodness. :thumbsup:


----------



## Petersen

Espionage Studio said:


> List is updated, should be accurate and sorry if I missed anyone (DUQ) all should be good now. Been MIA for a bit, but I try to keep on this.



mine is A017929 HA, 4 flats

currently with LF D26 single mode dropin and 2 x AW 17500 (can also run with low/decent output from 2 x AA's, as emergency)


----------



## jamesmtl514

A004161 3 flats HA no patent #s
A004752 3 flats HA with patent #s
A016981 4 flats black 
A018411 4 flats black
Unknown ceracote


----------



## Kestrel

Kestrel said:


> 4-flats -BK
> A016981





jamesmtl514 said:


> A016981 4 flats black


Everybody, just send your lights directly to James - he'll end up with them anyhow, lol.


----------



## jamesmtl514

I like that idea!
I was trying to quote you in my signature, unfortunately I didn't succeed. I'll stick to doing what i do best, grabbing up surefires


----------



## Espionage Studio

Updated again, getting complicated sorry if there are any errors. Been trying to save money lately for a McGizmo and have not been lurking on cpf as much as I would like. I still LOVE my C3. Thinking of having Oveready bore it for me


----------



## uhsodium

A006217 3 flat HA


----------



## JCD

A009667 C3-BK 4 flats
A020166 C3-HA 4 flats


----------



## DocHolliday1

New to CPF, but I think I've got a good one. I always kinda wanted a C2 instead of my C3, but I think I'm glad I have the C3 now.

I think I've got a 3-flat, HA, no crosshair, A020905
but the serial number doesn't seem to go in order with what's posted so far


----------



## DocHolliday1

Actually saw some pictures of older ones, guess mine is one of the latest ones, and is a 4-flat


----------



## Espionage Studio

The list is updated once again. I have been watching some C3's on the 'Bay, man prices are really going up. Congrats to those that have these cool lights, looks like they might be getting harder to come by these days.


----------



## JCD

A16123 C3-BK four flats


----------



## tobrien

I've got A025394: C3-HA natural with new logo

I _think_ it's technically 3 flats because it has three totally flat sides but I can post a pic if need be


----------



## jamesmtl514

A few more C3 lights to add.
Just gotta get around to it and wait for another to arrive.

In the meantime, someone...has a nice crosshair logo that wants to visit the great north.


----------



## uhsodium

tobrien said:


> I've got A025394: C3-HA natural with new logo
> 
> I _think_ it's technically 3 flats because it has three totally flat sides but I can post a pic if need be



Never saw a 3-flat with new logo, appreciate if you can upload a pic of it :thumbsup:


----------



## Rat

tobrien said:


> I've got A025394: C3-HA natural with new logo
> I _think_ it's technically 3 flats because it has three totally flat sides but I can post a pic if need be



You need to count the flat side under the clip as well. A025394 & new logo = 4 flats





jamesmtl514 said:


> A few more C3 lights to add.
> Just gotta get around to it and wait for another to arrive.
> 
> In the meantime, someone...has a nice crosshair logo that wants to visit the great north.



Hey James I have never seen a cross-hair logo'ed C3  I did not think there was one ? Have you seen one ? Or are you talking about a cross-hair logo in general.

cheers
:wave:


----------



## jamesmtl514

Will, read Kestrels' post #6.
I'm really surprised too! 

Pics?


----------



## Rat

jamesmtl514 said:


> Will, read Kestrels' post #6.
> I'm really surprised too!
> 
> Pics?




Wow I did not know that he had a C3 Cross-Hair. Has he ever posted a pic of it ? If so please link me to it.

I still think it is a mistake and there is no cross-hair C3's myself. I have a black C3 3x flats lower serial number than his and it’s not a Cross-hair A003509 old logo. I know some times the serial number can go off track but I do believe we would have seen one by now somewhere if they existed.

I have seen his Cross-hair C2 with a black three flats C3 but it’s not a cross-hair post #219 on the C2 thread.

If it was not an oversight by Kestrel which would be easy to do with so many lights. I think we need to get him to post a picture of it. 
I would love to see one.

:wave:


----------



## tobrien

Rat said:


> You need to count the flat side under the clip as well. A025394 & new logo = 4 flats:


got it, thank you 

i was being too technical on the idea of flat haha

mine is definitely 4 flats


uhsodium said:


> Never saw a 3-flat with new logo, appreciate if you can upload a pic of it :thumbsup:



sorry about that, it's a 4 flats model. I was too stringent on the idea of what constituted "flat" lol


----------



## hron61

older blk 3 flats with no patent numbers...A001751
newer blk 4 flats...A021035


----------



## Espionage Studio

Updated again!


----------



## Kestrel

Rat said:


> Hey James I have never seen a cross-hair logo'ed C3  I did not think there was one ? Have you seen one ? Or are you talking about a cross-hair logo in general.





jamesmtl514 said:


> Will, read Kestrels' post #6. I'm really surprised too!





Rat said:


> Wow I did not know that he had a C3 Cross-Hair. Has he ever posted a pic of it ? If so please link me to it.
> 
> I still think it is a mistake and there is no cross-hair C3's myself. I have a black C3 3x flats lower serial number than his and it’s not a Cross-hair A003509 old logo. I know some times the serial number can go off track but I do believe we would have seen one by now somewhere if they existed.
> 
> I have seen his Cross-hair C2 with a black three flats C3 but it’s not a cross-hair post #219 on the C2 thread.
> 
> If it was not an oversight by Kestrel which would be easy to do with so many lights. I think we need to get him to post a picture of it. I would love to see one.



Jeez, when I make a mistake you folks need to send me a PM these days. 
As Rat was thinking, I must have been thinking of my C-H C*2* 3-flats when I wrote that about my low s/n C3 3-flats.
It's a sad state of affairs when someone else knows more about some of my lights than I do, lol. 
Thanks folks,


----------



## jamesmtl514

Kestrel, you're not keeping up! 
I let me curate your collection from here.
Refer to my signature


----------



## Rat

Kestrel;4226202
It's a sad state of affairs when someone else knows more about some of my lights than I do said:


> http://www.candlepowerforums.com/vb/images/smilies/redface.gif[/IMG]
> Thanks folks,



Or maybe that someone else needs to get his life back lol.




Rat said:


> Wow I did not know that he had a C3 Cross-Hair. Has he ever posted a pic of it ? If so please link me to it.
> 
> I still think it is a mistake and there is no cross-hair C3's myself. I have a black C3 3x flats lower serial number than his and it’s not a Cross-hair A003509 old logo. I know some times the serial number can go off track but I do believe we would have seen one by now somewhere if they existed.



*"Correction"* I just seen a Cross-hair C3 in BLK serial number in the 400's WOW! what other cool Surefire lights are out there that we have never seen I wonder ?

Just found this image of a cross-hair C3 as well on this cool website last image down the bottom of the page http://flashlightguide.com/2013/06/fact-sheet-surefire-c3-centurion/

:wave:


----------



## socom1970

One for now... A020398. C3-HA, four flats, slanted-block "Surefire" with parenthesis top and bottom. I don't know what version that logo is/what it is called.


----------



## MBentz

Found a NIB C3-BK four flats today. A019566, same logo as the guy above me.


----------



## cland72

C3-BK A010190


----------



## el_Pablo

two new numbers to register :

Both of them have the "Surefire USA + website" on the back of the tailcap.







Cheers


----------



## MBentz

Found a left over display model today. C3-BK four flats, SN 19111. Picked up the NIB KL3 while I was there as well.


----------



## 880arm

MBentz said:


> Found a left over display model today. C3-BK four flats, SN 19111. Picked up the NIB KL3 while I was there as well.



Nice catch. Anything left in that display???


----------



## MBentz

880arm said:


> Nice catch. Anything left in that display???



Just the new stuff.


----------



## Espionage Studio

Updated


----------



## el_Pablo

Thanks!


----------



## MBentz

I have a new one to submit to the registry. A beautiful C3-HA with a Z58 clicky. SN A016133.


----------



## ampdude

Haha, I was watching that one on ebay. I put it on my watch list and then forgot to bid. Glad you got it though anyways, someone who will appreciate it. You should ask the seller if he still has the original tailcap.


----------



## MBentz

ampdude said:


> Haha, I was watching that one on ebay. I put it on my watch list and then forgot to bid. Glad you got it though anyways, someone who will appreciate it. You should ask the seller if he still has the original tailcap.



Won that auction by 50 cents. I think with that tail cap it was a decent deal. On the other hand it was on eBay, so I probably overpaid by $20.


----------



## ampdude

I actually expected it to sell for a bit more, especially in that condition. There's some joker on there right now trying to sell a beat up 4 flats C3-BK as a "highly collectable 3 flats". It's already bid higher than it should be and there's 4 days left. I sent him a message detailing why it was not a 3 flats as it has four flats and the serial number is too high to be three flats anyways and he pretty much blew me off. :ironic: You gotta watch everything nowadays, so many conmen out there.


----------



## JoeAsheville

Just picked up a minty C3...S/N A025029.

Thanks Espionage...hope this thread keeps going. It's actually quite useful.


----------



## Espionage Studio

Updated again! @JoeAsheville I will do my best to keep it going, I don't get email notifications (older email account) but I'm coming back every now and again to check out the C3's and update. Love the older Surefire stuff, not so much the new stuff :-(


----------



## Espionage Studio

A008625 added to the stable, finally got me a user going now with 2xAA Eneloops in an Oveready delrin sleeve, McClicky tailcap mod, and my M30wf... Lovin' it!


----------



## tobrien

Espionage Studio said:


> A008625 added to the stable, finally got me a user going now with 2xAA Eneloops in an Oveready delrin sleeve, McClicky tailcap mod, and my M30wf... Lovin' it!



that sounds like an awesome setup. nice choices!


----------



## JTElectric

Bring it to the top! 

Just picked up a 3 flats black, A004978, Surefire logo with crescents top and bottom, C3 Centurion and patents and "Surefire USA" "www.Surefire(dot)com on the tailcap.

PS, I got it in excellent shape and a 6P defender in user shape for $30 a piece. You can be jealous lol!


----------



## lightsdog

I own one of these and it sports a KL3 head.It sets on my night stand along with my M3.


----------



## lightsdog

Here are some pics.


----------



## Espionage Studio

JTElectric, I added you to the growing list. Lightsdog, what is your serial number I will post yours up. I like the head on that thing, looks cool!


----------



## lightsdog

Espionage Studio said:


> JTElectric, I added you to the growing list. Lightsdog, what is your serial number I will post yours up. I like the head on that thing, looks cool!




Serial #A006929






This head is an old original Surfire KL3 LED that puts out an amazing 19 lumens.LOL

The serial # on the KL3 head is A07639.


----------



## Espionage Studio

@lightsdog, just verifying yours is a 3 flats? Added to the list!


----------



## Espionage Studio

Anybody have new C3's to add to the list? I continuously watch the big auction site and rarely see them come up for sale these days.


----------



## lemlux

My HIII Natural C3 body is presently out at Precisionworks for boring. I've bored out my own P and D bodies and A14 and A19 extenders but don't have confidence in my hand-held tools to avoid getting too close to the flats on my C3. I, too have a KL3 head, but this one was recently modded by Vesture of Fire to run an XHP-50 without current limits on 2 cells. VoF measured it at 2200 Lumens on high. I'll use a HAIII Natural A19 clone with dual grip rings to enable use of a pair of 18650's. Tailcap will alternate between my RPM tailcap with McClickie or the stock C3 tailcap with a replaced 10A Judco switch built into a typical threaded brass holder I will shortly receive from Dell Superman. 

My C3 was NOS when I bought it > 6 years ago. I don't yet know the SN. I hadn't seen this thread previously, but was a little surprised by the 3 and 4 flat discussions. I thought that my light only had 2 flats, but will look closer upon its return. 

At present the C3 tailcap is a standard twisty with "Surefire USA" across the top and the Website at the bottom. Certainly newer than my three old "Surefire 3P" tailcaps or two old "Surefire 9P" tailcaps which have the light model designation and "Laser Products Fountain Valley, Ca." across the tailcap. BTW, I have little use for these old tailcaps since they aren't compatible with the threaded brass inserts of aftermarket clickies.

Edit: I just read all the posts closely. I hadn't realized that the small flat under the clip was to be counted. I think mine is thus a 3-flat model.


----------



## Illusionist

Figured I would have this one put on the old registry! 

A15615

It looks black to me and four flat? I'm not 100% sure if you are just counting the sides for that?


----------



## Espionage Studio

Updated the list, added: A15615 BK 4-flats Illusionist


----------



## novice

A017280 older C3-BK 4 flats (but no crosshairs logo)

A020486 older C3-HA 4 flats (but no crosshairs logo)


----------



## Repsol600rr

I've got 2 bk 4 flats. A18419 and a A016486


----------



## Espionage Studio

updated again thanks for the additions


----------



## flashlight chronic

Hey guys, I have a black C3 w/ 3 flats (the side opposite the clip is rounded) #A005856


----------



## sidfishez

Just to squeeze one more C3 in before New Years. A three flats, Crosshairs logo A000048 in Black.


----------



## bykfixer

sidfishez said:


> Just to squeeze one more C3 in before New Years. A three flats, Crosshairs logo A000048 in Black.



Welcome to the asylum sid-fish-z. 
Nice screen name and awesome S/N...


----------



## Espionage Studio

List updated, congrats to sidfishez, looks like you have the lowest number C3 so far. Happy new year CPF.


----------



## ampdude

sidfishez said:


> Just to squeeze one more C3 in before New Years. A three flats, Crosshairs logo A000048 in Black.



I demand pics!


----------



## Espionage Studio

ampdude said:


> I demand pics!



I was gonna say the same thing... I second that motion! I would like to behold the beauty of that one.


----------



## sidfishez

I'll do my best to get photos up. I don't have a hosting site for photos yet. I can see this might get interesting since I am a new member.




Well that didn't work....


----------



## ven

sidfishez said:


> I'll do my best to get photos up. I don't have a hosting site for photos yet. I can see this might get interesting since I am a new member.
> 
> 
> 
> Well that didn't work....



imgur may be an easy option, free to sign up. Upload via phone or computer, BBCode of the pic is what you want to click on(to copy). Then paste here, check the code with the go advanced button next to your post quick reply. You should see your pic appear, if happy post.


----------



## bykfixer

sidfishez said:


> I'll do my best to get photos up. I don't have a hosting site for photos yet. I can see this might get interesting since I am a new member.
> 
> 
> 
> Well that didn't work....



With tiny pic you don't need a hosting site account. I think they ask you for an email address and to name a password if you want to store your pix there...

You go to tinypic dot com and you'll see an upload page. Press the upload button, choose your photo and answer the question they ask you (to show you're not a bot). 

Then you'll see some links with descriptions below. Highlight the link for "forums", choose copy then come back here and long press a blank 'reply' screen to see the word 'paste', then touch that... done.


----------



## sidfishez

[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## bykfixer

sidfishez said:


> [/URL]Most likely too large, but here it is. Still using the original N2 lamp.



Uh oh... Photobucket wants you to feed the meter...

Fixed it for ya. Pm incoming.

Yup xxxx48 alright...


----------



## archimedes

wow ... nice

oo:


----------



## sidfishez

Here are the rest of my C3's with serials.

A009512 4 flats BK three pat's
A010489 4 flats BK
A016605 4 flats HA
A017860 4 flats HA
A019311 4 flats BK
A021863 4 flats BK
A023728 4 flats BK
A023806 4 flats BK
A023917 4 flats BK




[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## bykfixer

Holy heartattack!!! 

That is an EPIIIIIIIIICCCC selection.


----------



## ampdude

sidfishez, that's a super nice C3. I would love to own that. The C3's with the crosshairs logo are even rarer than the C2's with such as the C3 came later on. I'd like to know when the crosshair logo cutoff was for the C3's, and if there were even any crosshairs C3-HA bodies that shipped out the doors of Surefire. Mine at 765 does not have one. I've actually never even seen a C3-HA with a crosshairs logo. Yours is only one of two I've seen and the other one was a C3-BK as well.

Oh, should owning just the body and not the bezel or tailcap count as owning the light? Mine is complete original. 

Just kidding, I think it should count. If you have it, the original bezel will be the original 6P-BK hex style with the pressed in lexan lens like the early hex bezel 6P's, Z2's, and Z3's. The early C3-HA's and all of the early C2-HA's I've seen (including all of the C2-HA with crosshairs logo) came with the screw in bezel ring. I own at least two of those. The tailcap on your C3-BK should have the hex style nut instead of a rivet holding it together.


----------



## sidfishez

Ampdude,

The pop in lexan bezel and the tailcap with the allen screw holding the assembly together are safely tucked away. I have another HA that's boxed up somewhere and a demo black I will have to find and add to the list. This one has been used before I got it. I like it that way, so I don't panic each time I take it out. I have no idea when the break came for the cross-hair logos on these C3's, most likely after the first batch was delivered for assembly at Surefire. Maybe at 5 or 600. 

sidfishez


----------



## Espionage Studio

sidfishez, I added all of your C3's to the list :thumbsup:


----------



## sidfishez

Thanks for adding my C3's to the list. i have another black four flats to add. It is a working cutaway #A024194. Merry Christmas, Happy New Year and celebrating all the other Holidays this time of year brings.


----------



## id30209

I have one to add, C3-HA #A016890, 4 flats[emoji851]


----------



## Espionage Studio

Updated again, happy 2019 everyone


----------



## Kestrel

ampdude said:


> [...] The C3's with the crosshairs logo are even rarer than the C2's with such as the C3 came later on. I'd like to know when the crosshair logo cutoff was for the C3's, and if there were even any crosshairs C3-HA bodies that shipped out the doors of Surefire. Mine at 765 does not have one. I've actually never even seen a C3-HA with a crosshairs logo. Yours is only one of two I've seen and the other one was a C3-BK as well. [...]


Quoted the above to confirm; I am proud of my 'crosshairs' C2-BK w/ lexan lens & hex screw tailcap, but I have never ever seen a C3 comparably-configured.


----------



## sidfishez

I don't know where my picture of a very nice cross hair C3 HA went, but I will try again to post it.....


----------



## ampdude

Nice!! Now we finally know! Thanks for posting the picture.


----------



## sidfishez

I found another couple C3's while cleaning up my wife's things. C3 BK four flats #A019448. C3 BK four flats #A021943.


----------



## Espionage Studio

I LOVE the fact that you found 2 C3's while cleaning up your _wife's_ things, bravo! That is a true flashaholic thing to say right there ;-)


sidfishez said:


> I found another couple C3's while cleaning up my wife's things. C3 BK four flats #A019448. C3 BK four flats #A021943.


----------



## Espionage Studio

It looks like crosshairs C3 photo link died sidfishez? I did see it though for a moment, it was gorgeous.


----------



## sidfishez

We shared most everything, except for my fishing rods and reels.


----------



## flashfan

My C3, HA is four-flats, #A016161...purchased years ago from a fellow CPF member.

I've long held that the 3-cell series of lights is where SF really used to shine. Great size and output (for the time), so I made sure to get the 9P, Z3, G3, M3, and C3. Alas, I waited and waited, but SF never did come out with an E3...


----------



## Kestrel

flashfan said:


> [...] I've long held that the 3-cell series of lights is where SF really used to shine. Great size and output (for the time), so I made sure to get the 9P, Z3, G3, M3, and C3. Alas, I waited and waited, but SF never did come out with an E3...


I recall seeing pics of the SF E3 prototype back in the day ...
And at the risk of going OT, don't forget the G3Z. 
https://www.dropbox.com/s/pfc6pzh4cbunorv/20180610_132554.jpg?dl=0


----------



## ampdude

Espionage Studio said:


> It looks like crosshairs C3 photo link died sidfishez? I did see it though for a moment, it was gorgeous.



I thought I had saved it on my computer before the link died.. but I can't find it.


----------



## ampdude

Kestrel said:


> I recall seeing pics of the SF E3 prototype back in the day ...
> And at the risk of going OT, don't forget the G3Z.
> https://www.dropbox.com/s/pfc6pzh4cbunorv/20180610_132554.jpg?dl=0



That is really cool, I didn't know there was a G3Z prototype. That would have been great!

My two favorites though that Surefire never released were the E3e and the A3 Aviator.

Would have been really cool to have an MN04 lamp assembly! I like the lumens factory ones, but they aren't halogen filled.


----------



## Kestrel

ampdude said:


> That is really cool, I didn't know there was a G3Z prototype. That would have been great! [...]


Sorry, now I'm just trollin' ya; it's my Nitroz-modified G3 with 'Z' parts. 

But to make it up to the C3 folks here, I'm in the process of 'restoring' my 3-flats C3 & will post a thread at some point.


----------



## ampdude

Kestrel said:


> Sorry, now I'm just trollin' ya; it's my Nitroz-modified G3 with 'Z' parts.
> 
> But to make it up to the C3 folks here, I'm in the process of 'restoring' my 3-flats C3 & will post a thread at some point.



LoL! That's cool. I still can't barely tell. Except now I turned up the brightness and looked again and notice the body is sorta squared off. Cool mod! I'm glad I picked up some G3's while I still could.


----------



## sidfishez

I finally found an HA crosshair logo for myself. Not too bad for a user.


----------



## sidfishez

C3 HA, Three flats, Cross Hair Logo, A000612 Anyone have an Original clip for this?


----------



## sidfishez

I might as well make my New Years resolution now. I will not buy, trade or accept as a gift any more Surefire C3 Centurions. I'm posting my last today. C3 in HA four flats, older logo A16749. C3 in HA, four flats, older logo A011545.


----------



## ampdude

I'll gladly take them as gifts!


----------



## altermann

sidfishez said:


> I finally found an HA crosshair logo for myself. Not too bad for a user.



Only two existing known


----------



## sidfishez

ampdude said:


> I'll gladly take them as gifts!



Haha! Nice try. I merely said my resolution was to not gather any more than I already have. Even that will be a challenge.


----------



## archimedes

Happy to receive any extra C3 ... my favorite


----------



## ampdude

altermann said:


> Only two existing known



At this point I've seen pictures of two different C3-BK Crosshair logo and one C3-HA Crosshair logo. They are out there, I wish I had one!


----------



## sidfishez

ampdude said:


> At this point I've seen pictures of two different C3-BK Crosshair logo and one C3-HA Crosshair logo. They are out there, I wish I had one!



About ten years ago, wasn't there a C3 with serial 76 posted on one of CPF's C2 pages ?? Does anyone know what happened to it?
There should have been over six hundred produced with the cross hair logo. I know of five of them. They are out there somewhere, keep looking !!


----------



## Espionage Studio

Thanks again for your continued c3 acquisitions sidfishez! By my count you're pushing 15 C3's! I've updated the list, I however have noticed a typo on there for one of yours and it is listed as "_A009512 4 flats BK three pat's sidfishez_" could you check that one and see if it is a 3 or 4 flat version and I will change it to the correct number of flats and delete the "pat's" ;-)


----------



## sidfishez

Espionage Studio said:


> Thanks again for your continued c3 acquisitions sidfishez! By my count you're pushing 15 C3's! I've updated the list, I however have noticed a typo on there for one of yours and it is listed as "_A009512 4 flats BK three pat's sidfishez_" could you check that one and see if it is a 3 or 4 flat version and I will change it to the correct number of flats and delete the "pat's" ;-)



The A009512 BK 4 Flats is correct. This one only had three patent dates instead of the usual 4 patents so I noted it. You can go ahead and delete it. Now on looking for this C3 I went through them all and found a few more that I hadn't included.
A005700 BK 3 Flats
A011012 BK 4 Flats Older
A016094 HA 4 Flats Older
A023630 BK 4 Flats Older
A000612 HA 3 Flats Cross Hair Logo​I'm sorry if I have made more work for you tonight...


----------



## altermann

sidfishez said:


> About ten years ago, wasn't there a C3 with serial 76 posted on one of CPF's C2 pages ?? Does anyone know what happened to it?
> There should have been over six hundred produced with the cross hair logo. I know of five of them. They are out there somewhere, keep looking !!



Have doubts about 600 crosshair C3s been produced.
In that case many collectors must have them, but they don’t


----------



## autogiro

I think these are all I have.
Auto


----------



## aginthelaw

Wish I could join in but mine was cerakoted...where’s the serial number? Maybe if i start scratching with my lucky scratch off coin it won’t...

Oops. Anyone know a good cerakote shop around here?


----------



## ampdude

Serial # should be under the logo. I hate to see aftermarket mods to classic SF's and this is one of the reasons why.

I remember somone on here years ago had a crosshairs C2 bored out to 18mm and it bulged the body, I wanted to bang my head against the wall the entire day I saw that.


----------



## lightknot

Sorry for the interruption. 

Ampdude your PM inbox is full. 

We now return to our regularly scheduled discussion.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## ampdude

Oh darn, thanks. Just emptied it out a bit. This thread makes me sad since I no longer have the lowest C3-HA serial.


----------



## altermann

ampdude said:


> Oh darn, thanks. Just emptied it out a bit. This thread makes me sad since I no longer have the lowest C3-HA serial.




what was that serial?


----------



## cody12

Maybe

Sent from my SM-T800 using Candlepowerforums mobile app


----------



## ampdude

altermann said:


> what was that serial?



765, it's at the beginning of the thread.



sidfishez said:


> About ten years ago, wasn't there a C3 with serial 76 posted on one of CPF's C2 pages ??



Yea, I tried to buy that one if it's the black one I'm thinking about. They weren't wanting to sell..


----------



## ampdude

altermann, I took this picture a few weeks ago. I got out some of my C3's for a group photo. A00765 is at the bottom. It doesn't have the crosshairs. That's okay, It served me well for a long time. Now it is pretty much retired. Has the old school golden brown type III finish.


----------



## altermann

My has number below 600


----------



## autogiro

Bottom right, HA C3 #A000714


----------



## ampdude

You put a Z58 on it autogiro? You just don't do that with a low serial C2 or C3 buddy!
altermann serial below 600? BK or HA? Crosshairs?

Either way, I hate you both.


----------



## autogiro

ampdude said:


> You put a Z58 on it autogiro? You just don't do that with a low serial C2 or C3 buddy!
> altermann serial below 600? BK or HA? Crosshairs?
> 
> Either way, I hate you both.



Not sure how it ended up that way. I’ll have to look in my parts boxes for the correct tail cap. Good eyes!
Auto


----------



## altermann

ampdude said:


> You put a Z58 on it autogiro? You just don't do that with a low serial C2 or C3 buddy!
> altermann serial below 600? BK or HA? Crosshairs?
> 
> Either way, I hate you both.



Yes it’s crosshair [emoji52]
Lexan bezel
Old clip


----------



## sidfishez

ampdude said:


> 765, it's at the beginning of the thread.
> 
> 
> 
> Yea, I tried to buy that one if it's the black one I'm thinking about. They weren't wanting to sell..



Yes it was a nice black C3. Too bad they didn't want to give it up.


----------



## ampdude

altermann said:


> Yes it’s crosshair [emoji52]
> Lexan bezel
> Old clip



So then it should be black.


----------



## sidfishez

ampdude said:


> So then it should be black.



Maybe. My #612 has a Lexan bezel and it's an HA.


----------



## altermann

ampdude said:


> So then it should be black.



No, it’s HA


----------



## ampdude

sidfishez said:


> Maybe. My #612 has a Lexan bezel and it's an HA.





altermann said:


> No, it’s HA



Wow, are you guys serious? That would be the ONLY lexan lenses on a Surefire HAIII hard anodize light I've ever heard of... EVER. Even all of my C2-HA crosshair lights that pre-date them have the screw in pyrex lenses. I know they did some weird ones like blue or green or red anodized Z2's or 6P's, but they were all type II. I can't imagine what the manufacturing reason for making type III heads with press fit lexan bezels might have been at that point. Definitely was a transition period then. Something I've never heard of before with C3-HA lights. But then I never thought a C3-HA with crosshair logos existed before either.


----------



## sidfishez

Sorry to inform you that i have not found another early crosshair C3 this year. However, a nice C3 in HA with a B serial did find it's way to me. It's only sixty something numbers away from Rat's B serial. B62626 HA Natural newer four flats.


----------



## Espionage Studio

Also added a user that I picked up recently, updated sidfishez and nice snag on the seemingly rare B serial.


----------



## AnotherADDiction

4 flats, natural HA - A020634


----------



## laxref

3 flats, black (more purple), A001684


----------



## Espionage Studio

Updated with the latest beautiful C3's


----------



## dotCPF

I have a few to finally add, well in particular one, but two very solid users!

3 Flats:

A001438 HA-Natural (w/ stock Laser Products P90 for age ref., but modern logo, just snagged this today for $35 on craigslist w/ box and 2 diffusers!) 

4 Flats:

A023802 Black 

A12431 Black


----------



## ampdude

dotCPF said:


> I have a few to finally add, well in particular one, but two very solid users!
> 
> 3 Flats:
> 
> A001438 HA-Natural (w/ stock Laser Products P90 for age ref., but modern logo, just snagged this today for $35 on craigslist w/ box and 2 diffusers!)



Holy crap, nice snag. That looks pretty much mint too. I even like the black C3's even though they have never really been my thing. They have that smoother feel and more regal look. But back in the day they were priced so close to the type III version that it never really made sense to opt for them if a type III was available.


----------



## altermann

Vintage look


----------



## knucklegary

^ Does not get much better than that! 
Are those tears of joy?


----------



## altermann

knucklegary said:


> ^ Does not get much better than that!
> Are those tears of joy?



Lol
No, it’s just water drops after washing


----------



## Espionage Studio

That crosshairs logo is so hot omg, one of these days with any luck I will snag one.


----------



## thermal guy

Just snagged a pretty decent one in black. I’m guessing there’s not as many of them as the natural HA?


----------



## archimedes

I never saw official numbers, but here on CPF there sure seemed to be many more C3-HA than C3-BK

I think that the C2 were closer to an even split (maybe 55/45, respectively)


----------



## ampdude

altermann said:


> Vintage look



:bow::bow::bow::bow::bow::bow::bow::bow::bow::bow::bow:


----------



## sidfishez

Well I admit that I have broken my New Years pledge to not buy any more C3's, but you know that it's 2020 and nothing applies anymore. I've listed the ones that haven't been entered in the log.

A000612 HA 3-flats Cross Hairs Logo
A000974 BK 3-flats
A005700 BK 3-flats two patent dates
A011012 BK 4-flats
A016094 HA 4-flats
A023630 BK 4-flats


----------



## Espionage Studio

Way to go sidfishez, I knew you had some more stashed haha.


----------

